# Do You Feel You Are Free?



## Ruthanne (Jun 29, 2022)

Oh yeah, I'm certainly free.  I can walk down the street....I am free to get assaulted by gun or by people, I am free to get robbed,  I am free to be spied on any time of the day on the internet, I am free to get gunned down by a lunatic at any time, I am free to watch the news that puts me in perpetual paranoia, I am free to keep fearing world wars coming at any second and there is just so much more!!  This is all said with a hint of sarcasm which I'm famous for.

Are you free?

There is more to life I'm sure, just can't see it now.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 30, 2022)

I feel like I'm free to do what I want to do, but that's probably because nothing I want to do involves leaving the house.    

I don't worry much these days. While it's true that there's probably a sh*tstorm brewing in the U.S. which may take the form of a civil war, and we may be on the verge of nuclear war in Eastern Europe, and the economy may collapse any time because of the enormous debt and inflation, I kind of feel like I'll be able to watch it unfold as a spectator from my little world... the land that time forgot.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 30, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> I feel like I'm free to do what I want to do, but that's probably because nothing I want to do involves leaving the house.
> 
> I don't worry much these days. While it's true that there's probably a sh*tstorm brewing in the U.S. which may take the form of a civil war, and we may be on the verge of nuclear war in Eastern Europe, and the economy may collapse any time because of the enormous debt and inflation, I kind of feel like I'll be able to watch it unfold as a spectator from my little world... the land that time forgot.


I hear you!  What's next I wonder


----------



## Patricia (Jun 30, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I hear you!  What's next I wonder


We all need some good news, don't we?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 30, 2022)

Patricia said:


> We all need some good news, don't we?


Yes, defininitely!  I had a good dinner---good news!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 30, 2022)

Patricia said:


> We all need some good news, don't we?


Tell me all your good news.  My ears are wide open


----------



## Blessed (Jun 30, 2022)

I am free to do what I want when I want, at the end of the day isn't that what matters.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 30, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I am free to do what I want when I want, at the end of the day isn't that what matters.


Yes, as long as someone does not take a shot at you in any way.  
That's what I think.  Are you really free to do those things?  The govt.  may change that at any moment,  Just an idea, sorry.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 30, 2022)

I think of myself as independent as opposed to free, but I suppose I'm as free as anyone in a civilized society can be.

_“Freedom: To ask nothing. To expect nothing. To depend on nothing.”_ - Ayn Rand

_"The question isn't who is going to let me; it's who is going to stop me."_ - Ayn Rand


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 30, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> I think of myself as independent as opposed to free, but I suppose I'm as free as anyone in a civilized society can be.
> 
> _“Freedom: To ask nothing. To expect nothing. To depend on nothing.”_ - Ayn Rand
> 
> _"The question isn't who is going to let me; it's who is going to stop me."_ - Ayn Rand


Very interesting Bea.


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2022)

As free as I am allowed to be, hedonism put aside.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 30, 2022)

Tish said:


> As free as I am allowed to be, hedonism put aside.


Yep.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 30, 2022)

Freedom's just another word for nothin' left to lose..


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 30, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> Freedom's just another word for nothin' left to lose..


I hadn't looked at it that way.  Gotto think about that one,


----------



## timoc (Jun 30, 2022)

Do You Feel You Are Free?​
I certainly do, Ruth, and sometimes I feel like I'm four.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 30, 2022)

timoc said:


> Do You Feel You Are Free?​
> I certainly do, Ruth, and sometimes I feel like I'm four.


You're so funny and cute


----------



## chic (Jun 30, 2022)

No. I feel manipulated by entities beyond my control, as most of us are, except the wealthiest who make their own choices. We're corralled and forced to fight with each other almost everyday about this or that, it's always something freshly alarming, and people keep buying into the fight game. I do remember a time in the twentieth century when we were more of one heart and one mind moving towards greater freedom for everyone. We weren't so easy to push around back then and I do dearly miss that time because we were so much closer to capturing something we'll never lay our hands on again.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 30, 2022)

None of us is truly free. Imagine if we all did exactly what we wish to....there would be chaos. There must be some control over people's actions. However, I feel our lives are restricted far more than they should be. We must conform in so many ways. Who has the right to dictate what we think , believe and say?
A thread like this  can quickly become political!


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Jun 30, 2022)

Yes.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 30, 2022)

I'm enslaved to my disabilities and have a hard time curbing my resentment towards them.  I try.  I really, really do.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I'm enslaved to my disabilities and have a hard time curbing my resentment towards them.  I try.  I really, really do.


why would you want to?... It's unfair, it's downright unfair that anyone should suffer a disablity, so why would anyone not feel resentful ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2022)

here in the UK I don't feel Free... not as I once did. We're the most watched public in the western world apparently with CCTV covering the every move outside of our homes than any other.. whether that's inside buildings or in the street where we live or work, and play..

We're certainly not free to have 'Free Speech''.. lest it's twisted and reported by the woke, as offensive...

Britain where the flag was flown high due to our Freedom for centuries .. brought to it's knees by Big Brother and the Woke and Snowflake  community...so sad, it's like I live in a different Country to the one in which I was born and raised..


----------



## oldman (Jun 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> here in the UK I don't feel Free... not as I once did. We're the most watched public in the western world apparently with CCTV covering the every move outside of our homes than any other.. whether that's inside buildings or in the street where we live or work, and play..
> 
> We're certainly not free to have 'Free Speech''.. lest it's twisted and reported by the woke, as offensive...
> 
> Britain where the flag was flown high due to our Freedom for centuries .. brought to it's knees by Big Brother and the Woke and Snowflake  community...so sad, it's like I live in a different Country to the one in which I was born and raised..


Ditto, but I do and say pretty much what I want. I am just more careful who I say it to. I have a close friend that works for the DHS. I trust him, so I am upfront with him. I told him how I feel about our FBI and the DHS agents. He knows how I feel about this government and he must trust me because he mostly agrees that our government has never been more corrupt than it is today. Mayorkas, his boss is included. I am getting pretty close to politics, so I need to stop.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 30, 2022)

Not after the SCROTUM decisions!


----------



## caroln (Jun 30, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> Freedom's just another word for nothin' left to lose..


Great Janis Joplin song...Me and Bobby McGee


----------



## rgp (Jun 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> here in the UK I don't feel Free... not as I once did. We're the most watched public in the western world apparently with CCTV covering the every move outside of our homes than any other.. whether that's inside buildings or in the street where we live or work, and play..
> 
> We're certainly not free to have 'Free Speech''.. lest it's twisted and reported by the woke, as offensive...
> 
> Britain where the flag was flown high due to our Freedom for centuries .. brought to it's knees by Big Brother and the Woke and Snowflake  community...so sad, it's like I live in a different Country to the one in which I was born and raised..



 I think the troubles in your country that you point out, and the troubles here , etc. As well as those I have heard a little of in Australia ........ are IMO a hint to the "New World Order" that is mentioned on occasion. Again, not trying to sound like a conspiracy nut but ..... I do think there are folks "out there" that are working for a one [world-wide] government & something similar to a king ....... and it scares the crap outta me. 

IMO lately, there have been several hints of population control ....... and I actually wonder if, the high gas price, and draining of our reserves are another form of it ? People are staying closer to home .... and some are looking more closely at electric cars, mass transit , etc.

I really don't have a dog in this fight .... as i am 73  figuring the averages likely dead soon, no kids / G/kids ......... but most of you all here do ....... so to you I assume the future [for them] is important .......  It is IMO way past time to pay attention , and start "fighting-back" to stop this trend.


----------



## Remy (Jun 30, 2022)

chic said:


> No. I feel manipulated by entities beyond my control, as most of us are, except the wealthiest who make their own choices. We're corralled and forced to fight with each other almost everyday about this or that, it's always something freshly alarming, and people keep buying into the fight game. I do remember a time in the twentieth century when we were more of one heart and one mind moving towards greater freedom for everyone. We weren't so easy to push around back then and I do dearly miss that time because we were so much closer to capturing something we'll never lay our hands on again.


Can't disagree here. I believe, more and more that money, wealth and the powerful run everything. In fact, I just believe it. 

I see it in my area, devasted by fires. I was clued in on this forum that they aren't going to build to suit the needs of the community. They are going to build for max profit for the investors. So they can get richer. We need condos for people to buy and a new mobile home park.


----------



## Remy (Jun 30, 2022)

Well, I was born in a western industrialized country, so not too much to complain about on that simple fact. My mother was from the area that would become East Germany. Glad I wasn't born there.

But, my stepfather is running my life. I feel that way anyway. If I just want to vent or complain to my brother, he twists things and tells lies to my stepfather, so I have no support.

I'm stuck here by my stepfather and the increased real estate prices and my job and situation. Not sure how this will play out.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Jun 30, 2022)

Remy said:


> Well, I was born in a western industrialized country, so not too much to complain about on that simple fact. My mother was from the area that would become East Germany. Glad I wasn't born there.
> 
> But, my stepfather is running my life. I feel that way anyway. If I just want to vent or complain to my brother, he twists things and tells lies to my stepfather, so I have no support.
> 
> I'm stuck here by my stepfather and the increased real estate prices and my job and situation. Not sure how this will play out.


If you are legally old enough and are tough enough!  Leave and make your own life.  It is difficult, but possible.   Make a plan, save some money up and catch a bus out of town, better out of California (as it is so expensive to live there).  Lots of jobs out there right now, so if you feel trapped, get out!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2022)

oldman said:


> Ditto, but I do and say pretty much what I want. I am just more careful who I say it to. I have a close friend that works for the DHS. I trust him, so I am upfront with him. I told him how I feel about our FBI and the DHS agents. He knows how I feel about this government and he must trust me because he mostly agrees that our government has never been more corrupt than it is today. Mayorkas, his boss is included. I am getting pretty close to politics, so I need to stop.


I miss that talk with my husband. He and I were the only ones who understood our feelings on contentious matters, and could freely have a conversation at home, without fear of any kind of retribution ... no longer sadly


----------



## Remy (Jun 30, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> If you are legally old enough and are tough enough!  Leave and make your own life.  It is difficult, but possible.   Make a plan, save some money up and catch a bus out of town, better out of California (as it is so expensive to live there).  Lots of jobs out there right now, so if you feel trapped, get out!


I've got money in saving. I had plenty to buy a mobile home in a park but the prices have gone up like crazy and I refuse to buy some old metal dump from the 70's. I'd look into leaving California if I could.

I've made one stupid mistake after another. I could have bought a condo years ago and paid it off by now. Now they are totally out of my price range.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2022)

Remy said:


> I've got money in saving. I had plenty to buy a mobile home in a park but the prices have gone up like crazy and I refuse to buy some old metal dump from the 70's. I'd look into leaving California if I could.
> 
> I've made one stupid mistake after another. I could have bought a condo years ago and paid it off by now. Now they are totally out of my price range.


you have to leave the state Remy.. and go live in a much cheaper state where the  rents, and taxes are lower...  if you don't do it now, when will you mi chica ?.. seriously  everything is going up in price every day, your savings will cover nothing at all in a year or 2 , and you'll be stuck for good


----------



## Knight (Jun 30, 2022)

Oh yeah, I'm certainly free. I can walk down the street.
*********************************
Me too, one of the pleasures of life. So many are handicapped & can't walk. 

I am free to get assaulted by gun or by people, 
I am free to get robbed, I am free to be spied on any time of the day on the internet, I am free to get gunned down by a lunatic at any time,
***************************************
Me too but since I have no control over the actions of others affecting my well being, I do what I can to be alert. Then there is that God has a plan thing. If it's decided it's my time to go then who am I to interfere with the plan? 

 I am free to watch the news that puts me in perpetual paranoia, I am free to keep fearing world wars coming at any second and there is just so much more!!
***************************************** 

Me too only I realize I have no control over what happens outside my home. Since I can't control whatever it might be I don't worry about it. 

This is all said with a hint of sarcasm which I'm famous for.
*************************************

Only sarcasm was about the "plan". I'm free to do whatever I feel like doing as long as it is within the law.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2022)

Yes, I feel that I am free in all the things that matter to me. I can live where and how I want, spend my days in any way I choose (within physical and financial boundaries), and above all, vote for the people and ideas I think are right. I can worship in any religion I choose, change to another religion, or practice no official religion at all. It's completely my choice.

If "free" means just doing anything I feel like doing, without any regard for consequences, of course nobody on earth is that free. We would have complete chaos with that kind of "freedom." But staying within the law, and within my own financial limits, sure, I'm free. Probably more so than I would be in most of the world.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 30, 2022)

I am not free to do anything I might like to but that is not freedom, that is license. 
I am free to follow my own conscience and decide what is best and to make important decisions, taking into account how they might affect others. 

I feel relatively safe living my life without locking myself inside my personal fortress and I walk unarmed as I go about my daily business, so yes, I suppose I do feel free but more than that, I feel very blessed.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 30, 2022)

rgp said:


> I really don't have a dog in this fight .... as i am 73


I'm also 73, and I can't argue with your synopsis @rgp 
(welcome back, btw)

This thread so reminds me of a Seinfeld episode


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2022)

Knight said:


> Oh yeah, I'm certainly free. I can walk down the street.
> *********************************
> Me too, one of the pleasures of life. *So many are handicapped & can't walk.
> *
> I


We can't even USE the word handicapped....


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> We can't even USE the word handicapped....


It's not "P.C." here now either.


----------



## Knight (Jun 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> We can't even USE the word handicapped....


I don't understand not being able to use the word handicapped. I just read JaniceM post. What is not PC about that word?


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 30, 2022)

Knight said:


> I don't understand not being able to use the word handicapped. I just read JaniceM post. What is not PC about that word?


Wellll, in my opinion, "handicapped" implies a person has some condition that's a disadvantage;  whereas the term preferred these days- "disabled" means it's entirely possible for them to anything.  Frankly, I don't consider it positive at all.


----------



## Della (Jun 30, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> I feel like I'm free to do what I want to do, but that's probably because nothing I want to do involves leaving the house.


You and me Ben!  I'm sitting here in my freshly cleaned house that will stay that way for hours because no one else is home.  I'm eating graham crackers dunked in milk because who starts diets on the last day of the month, and in a few minutes I might just go start a new jigsaw puzzle.  I'd like to see 'em try to stop me!


----------



## Knight (Jun 30, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Wellll, in my opinion, "handicapped" implies a person has some condition that's a disadvantage;  whereas the term preferred these days- "disabled" means it's entirely possible for them to anything.  Frankly, I don't consider it positive at all.


Since my post referred to the ability to walk & handicapped people with no legs can't walk the PC term of disabled while nice just doesn't work as being  accurate .

I think handicapped fits this better than the PC term.

A physical disability is *a substantial and long-term condition affecting a part of a person's body that impairs and limits their physical functioning, mobility, stamina or dexterity*.

Thanks for taking the time to clarify the why of handicapped not being PC


----------



## Jules (Jun 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> We're certainly not free to have 'Free Speech''.. lest it's twisted and reported by the woke, as offensive...


And quite often imposed by semi-educated loudmouths.  My comment can be confirmed by reading their rants on Facebook.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 30, 2022)

Knight said:


> Since my post referred to the ability to walk & handicapped people with no legs can't walk the PC term of disabled while nice just doesn't work as being  accurate .
> 
> I think handicapped fits this better than the PC term.
> 
> ...


I meant I agree with you.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 30, 2022)

Not handicapped.  Leggi & feeticapped.  Lately my hands hurt too.  Guess I'm handicapped after all.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2022)

Knight said:


> I don't understand not being able to use the word handicapped. I just read JaniceM post. What is not PC about that word?


precisely, but that's the rules of the woke community.. who incidentally take up arms on behalf of people..like the disabled whether the disabled feel offended by the terms,  but even if they do, it only takes one to complain.. and everything gets changed  

Big list here...

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...o-use-and-avoid-when-writing-about-disability


----------



## Pepper (Jun 30, 2022)

Let's make lemonade out of that pesky lemon.  'HandiCAPABLE'


----------



## Gaer (Jun 30, 2022)

"Do you feel you are free?"

I'm old enough to remember when America was free.
One  could think and feel what he wanted, say the words aloud to anyone without reprisal.
One could write what he wanted without being censored , without being demeaned.

Many changes are now due on the earth. We must meet these changes with  dignity and courage.
We can't be afraid to stand alone  in our beliefs.  We must raise the quality of our own thoughts.
We must raise out of the low quality of thought and energy into a higher realm.
This all begins with thought!

If we let one of our Constitutional amendments go under, they will almost all crumble.
It's IMPARATIVE we keep FREEDOM OF SPEECH!  These amendments were written by wiser souls than ourselves.
We must keep the freedoms we have left intact.  In freedom, we have power.

So glad you came back, Squatting Dog!  We need you here!


----------



## oldman (Jun 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I miss that talk with my husband. He and I were the only ones who understood our feelings on contentious matters, and could freely have a conversation at home, without fear of any kind of retribution ... no longer sadly


Most conversations where both parties agree on the subject matter make better conversations. If I am in a conversation with a friend, I still watch what I say because there is that thing called trust. I find that sometimes I ask myself “Can I say what I am thinking and not have a third party come to me and tell me that they heard what I said.”

That has happened a few times and I find it somewhat upsetting because now I know that I can’t have an open and honest conversation with that person.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2022)

oldman said:


> Most conversations where both parties agree on the subject matter make better conversations. If I am in a conversation with a friend, I still watch what I say because there is that thing called trust. I find that sometimes I ask myself “Can I say what I am thinking and not have a third party come to me and tell me that they heard what I said.”
> 
> That has happened a few times and I find it somewhat upsetting because now I know that I can’t have an open and honest conversation with that person.


Precisely I've had the same thing happen to me when I felt I was talking in confidence to someone, so I'm very much more guarded now, and keep it all in my own home.. with family only..


----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2022)

oldman said:


> Most conversations where both parties agree on the subject matter make better conversations. If I am in a conversation with a friend, I still watch what I say because there is that thing called trust. I find that sometimes I ask myself “Can I say what I am thinking and not have a third party come to me and tell me that they heard what I said.”
> 
> That has happened a few times and I find it somewhat upsetting because now I know that I can’t have an open and honest conversation with that person.


@oldman 
I feel the same way you do, with people who repeat everything told them in confidence. I trust only 3 people in my family .. my husband, daughter, and brother.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 30, 2022)

oldman said:


> Most conversations where both parties agree on the subject matter make better conversations. If I am in a conversation with a friend, I still watch what I say because there is that thing called trust. I find that sometimes I ask myself “Can I say what I am thinking and not have a third party come to me and tell me that they heard what I said.”
> 
> That has happened a few times and I find it somewhat upsetting because now I know that I can’t have an open and honest conversation with that person.


I know!  I always assume when I have a conversation with someone, that it's inclusive, between the two of us.
Then other people come up and repeat the conversation.  If I had wanted them to hear it, I would have told them.
Slightly disconcerting!


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 30, 2022)

Do I feel I am free?

Yes, I'm free to do as I please within my own physical and financial limitations as are most of us fortunate enough to live in this country.  

This thread is about fear not freedom and I will not live in fear of any of the horrible things that COULD happen to me but PROBABLY WON'T.  I'm sorry they are happening to others and sincerely hope for change but the odds of any happening to me are very slim.

I keep informed about the daily world but refuse to allow the peddlers of gloom and doom to dominate my thoughts.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 30, 2022)

helenbacque said:


> Do I feel I am free?
> 
> Yes, I'm free to do as I please within my own physical and financial limitations as are most of us fortunate enough to live in this country.
> 
> ...



Well said!


----------



## oldman (Jun 30, 2022)

Precisely I've had the same thing happen to me when I felt I was talking in confidence to someone, so I'm very much more guarded now, and keep it all in my own home.. with family only..


You used the word “guarded” and instantly I got a flashback when I was speaking with my life coach probably 15 years ago and on that day the topic of our conversation was “boundaries” and how we should set our boundaries. She told me that we have to learn who we can trust and who we can’t when talking about our most inner thoughts and secrets.

Before you tell John that you don’t like Bill, you should ask yourself, “Can I be certain that John won’t tell Bill what I told him?” Or, before you tell Tom that you don’t like or agree with the new company policy, you should also be certain that it stays between the two of you and that he doesn’t spread the word that “Hey, did you hear what Phil said about the new company policy? Well, he said blah, blah, blah.” And the next thing you know 10 people, including your supervisor, knows what you said and you find yourself sitting in the boss’s office.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 30, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Do You Feel You Are Free?


Mostly, most of the time, maybe my expectations are low.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 30, 2022)

No.


----------



## Remy (Jun 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> you have to leave the state Remy.. and go live in a much cheaper state where the  rents, and taxes are lower...  if you don't do it now, when will you mi chica ?.. seriously  everything is going up in price every day, your savings will cover nothing at all in a year or 2 , and you'll be stuck for good


That's my worry.


----------



## carouselsilver (Jun 30, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> I feel like I'm free to do what I want to do, but that's probably because nothing I want to do involves leaving the house.


Same with me. Due to health issues, I rarely leave the house. I am free to bury my head in the sand whenever I feel like it. Oddly enough, bad things happen whether I am paying attention or not!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2022)

Remy said:


> That's my worry.


precisely, so you have to just do the very best you can to walk right over the obstacles you have now, and deal with them afterwards.. what's really important here is you, and your mental health...


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 30, 2022)

carouselsilver said:


> Same with me. Due to health issues, I rarely leave the house. I am free to bury my head in the sand whenever I feel like it. Oddly enough, bad things happen whether I am paying attention or not!


I don't bury my head in the sand. I'm well informed of everything going on in the world, good and bad... well, maybe not everything, but most things... the important things. I don't have my news filtered through biased cable shows or websites and I don't subscribe to any crazy conspiracy theories or anything for which there isn't solid evidence to support it.

That said, while I don't worry about being spied on or attacked, that doesn't mean other people and groups shouldn't be worried. People testifying in the Jan. 6 hearings are receiving death threats and need armed security to protect them. There are a lot of crazies out there who are armed and dangerous. A lot of people aren't free to go about their lives without concerns.


----------



## C50 (Jun 30, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Oh yeah, I'm certainly free.  I can walk down the street....I am free to get assaulted by gun or by people, I am free to get robbed,  I am free to be spied on any time of the day on the internet, I am free to get gunned down by a lunatic at any time, I am free to watch the news that puts me in perpetual paranoia, I am free to keep fearing world wars coming at any second and there is just so much more!!  This is all said with a hint of sarcasm which I'm famous for.
> 
> Are you free?
> 
> There is more to life I'm sure, just can't see it now


Truthfully I have a good life, not perfect but I am content.

Ruthanne I look at things a bit differently than you.  You have heard the saying " don't sweat the small stuff", well I'm the opposite, I don't sweat the big stuff.  There's much in the world I'm not happy with, but also realize there's little I can do.  So I focus my energy and worries on what I can deal with right here at ground zero,  there's simply not much I can do about the rest of it.


----------



## carouselsilver (Jun 30, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> I don't bury my head in the sand. I'm well informed of everything going on in the world, good and bad... well, maybe not everything, but most things... the important things. I don't have my news filtered through biased cable shows or websites and I don't subscribe to any crazy conspiracy theories or anything for which there isn't solid evidence to support it.
> 
> That said, while I don't worry about being spied on or attacked, that doesn't mean other people and groups shouldn't be worried. People testifying in the Jan. 6 hearings are receiving death threats and need armed security to protect them. There are a lot of crazies out there who are armed and dangerous. A lot of people aren't free to go about their lives without concerns.


Good on you! At least you don't get sand in your hair!


----------



## David777 (Jun 30, 2022)

*I'm free 2* 






...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 1, 2022)

A local cop used to have a sticker on his car ... "Do it today, tomorrow there may be a law against it".


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 1, 2022)

It was noticeable during the Covid restrictions, just how many little 'nobodies' enjoyed playing 'Hitler'.  There they were standing at the store front saying you can't come in because you're with another family member.  A year later there they were stacking the shelves for minimum wage...
Well, we learned how to play your game and your your efforts were in vain.


----------



## Been There (Jul 1, 2022)

For now, yes, but China is the U.S.'s and other countries biggest threat. They have a big presence in Africa and is slowly gaining momentum in South America. I heard Boris' Johnson's speech yesterday from the G-7 affirming that the UK should also join forces with China for economical reasons. There is much more to this story to be told so stay tuned.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 1, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> I feel like I'm free to do what I want to do, but that's probably because nothing I want to do involves leaving the house.
> 
> I don't worry much these days. While it's true that there's probably a sh*tstorm brewing in the U.S. which may take the form of a civil war, and we may be on the verge of nuclear war in Eastern Europe, and the economy may collapse any time because of the enormous debt and inflation, I kind of feel like I'll be able to watch it unfold as a spectator from my little world... the land that time forgot.


I, too, live in my own little half-acre world.  I know I would be much happier if I didn't have this obsessive need to know what is going on outside my realm.  I've given this a lot of thought this past week.  If I stop listening to news broadcasts and am careful what sites I visit or links I click, perhaps I would find peace of mind.  But then again, I can't erase all the negative images that would remain, lurking in the back of my brain.  /-;


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 1, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> There is more to life I'm sure, just can't see it now.


So much more to life, yes, total and complete freedom from fear and death,  with no paranoia at all,  and people can still find if they look for it by turning to the Creator Himself for His Life. 
" Some of the Pharisees near him heard these things, and said to him, “Are we also blind?” 41 Jesus said to them, “If you were blind, you would have no guilt; but now that you say, ‘We see,’ your guilt remains."


----------



## Della (Jul 1, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> It was noticeable during the Covid restrictions, just how many little 'nobodies' enjoyed playing 'Hitler'.  There they were standing at the store front saying you can't come in because you're with another family member.  A year later there they were stacking the shelves for minimum wage...
> Well, we learned how to play your game and your your efforts were in vain.


There they were, going out everyday working for minimum wage during Covid, while many others stayed safely at home living on unemployment.

Some were assigned to the front door, doing what their manager told them to do so they wouldn't get fired and getting hatred all day from ignorant people like you who didn't realize it was the  government who made the rules not these ground level store workers.

Now you're calling them "nobodies" because they only make minimum wage and have to stock shelves to support themselves and feed their families. 

You're talking about people like my son.  I'm sure you always made lots more money than he ever will, but I can guarantee you, he's smarter and kinder than you are.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 1, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> here in the UK I don't feel Free... not as I once did. We're the most watched public in the western world apparently with CCTV covering the every move outside of our homes than any other.. whether that's inside buildings or in the street where we live or work, and play..
> 
> We're certainly not free to have 'Free Speech''.. lest it's twisted and reported by the woke, as offensive...
> 
> Britain where the flag was flown high due to our Freedom for centuries .. brought to it's knees by Big Brother and the Woke and Snowflake  community...so sad, it's like I live in a different Country to the one in which I was born and raised..


Hi Holly - can you please explain what you mean by "Woke" and "Snowflake?"  I do get the concept of BIG Brother, haha.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 1, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> It was noticeable during the Covid restrictions, just how many little 'nobodies' enjoyed playing 'Hitler'.


Did the grade-school little nobodies who said "heil" with the outstretched arm enjoy playing that role when germany was taken over by him ? 
Do the little nobodies in the usa enjoy doing what the big dictator -pharmacy- says to do ?


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 1, 2022)

And here's another Freedom..


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 1, 2022)

Alternatively
We are all just prisoners here, of our own devise


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 1, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> We are all just prisoners here, of our own devise


Really ?   
Do you believe the little children in germany were prisoners of hitler "of their own device" ?


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 1, 2022)

It's probably been mentioned, but:  "Freedoms just another word for nothing left to lose."  - Janis Joplin


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 1, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> It's probably been mentioned, but:  "Freedoms just another word for nothing left to lose."  - Janis Joplin


I think that's tyranny, not freedom.  Someone who thinks they have nothing left to lose may do
anything ,   any crime,  any way of harming others,  if they want to for some reason, or just because, no reason at all. 
They've likely got no fear of the judgment they will get,  no respect for any authority at all.


----------



## oldpop (Jul 1, 2022)

I used to believe I was but since 9/11 I am not so sure.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 1, 2022)

oldman said:


> That has happened a few times and I find it somewhat upsetting because now I know that I can’t have an open and honest conversation with that person.





hollydolly said:


> Precisely I've had the same thing happen to me when I felt I was talking in confidence to someone, so I'm very much more guarded now, and keep it all in my own home.. with family only..


People seem to think their conversations, test results,  diagnosis and so forth is "private" with their care provider/doctor.   Little do they realize the paper they signed title 'privacy or confidentiality of information' or something like that 
is actually allowing the gov and all pawns of the gov to access all the infomation ,  not on a "need to know" basis,  but 
on a whim,  for any "gov" or "medical" or other 'authority' gets access,   but woe be to the family member or other non-gov-approved-entity who might need to know, but is forbidden "by law",  such a broken law,  broken ad lib,  by medical and political and corporate entities with "official" permission because of the laws and signed forms.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 1, 2022)

oldpop said:


> I used to believe I was but since 9/11 I am not so sure.


What's the connection?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> Hi Holly - can you please explain what you mean by "Woke" and "Snowflake?"  I do get the concept of BIG Brother, haha.


Woke... are the people who have taken over the world with their outrageous self sense of what's right and wrong..  it started off as folks against discrimination and prejudice, and has become anything at all that people take offence at.. vould be that your next door neighbour feels that you growing blue flowers is against his principles, and will report you to the housing committee.. and have you pull those flowers up..

Snowflakes are people who can't handle any kind of criticism, or expectation that they should  do things for themselves and not expect others to do for them..

..but here's the offical explanation.. *WOKE*

_The term ‘woke’ is at the centre of many of the fiercest political and cultural debates at the moment. Some people say being woke is a sign of awareness to social issues, others whip out the term as an insult.

Boris Johnson was asked if Joe Biden is “woke” following the inauguration of the new US president, with the Prime Minister acknowledging “there is nothing wrong with being woke” in his non-committal answer.

But what does the term really mean, and why do many people get fired up about its use?_

*Snowflake :*
Snowflake" is a derogatory slang term for a person, implying that they have an inflated sense of uniqueness, an unwarranted sense of entitlement, or are overly-emotional, easily offended, and unable to deal with opposing opinions. The term gained prominence in the 2010s.


----------



## Ronni (Jul 1, 2022)

Lots of doom and gloom in this thread!

It’s become a hackneyed phrase, but it’s a personal truth for me. Freedom is a state of mind. Making the choice to become untethered from the need to control outcomes has been expansive and liberating for me.

Everything outside of myself is beyond my control. The only person I can control is me, which means I am entirely responsible for my reaction/response to them.

When the news of the world starts getting me down, I simply unplug from it and stop reading and listening. I personally, by myself, can’t control the prevention of a nuclear war, another Covid outbreak, one political party or another gaining power, so I unplug because I don’t have the power to control any of those outcomes. Following those stories makes me unhappy so why would I do that to myself?

Freedom for me is found in letting go of my need to control, which is where many of my anxieties are seated. I only have control over myself and my reactions to external circumstances. I find freedom in going with the flow of the things I can’t control or just ignoring them. It’s breaking free from society’s expectations and living a life that is meaningful to me, no matter how it may appear to anyone else. It’s fully embracing the idea that what others think of me is none of my business, and no longer caring what they think.

Ignorance of  things one chooses to ignore can, in fact, be blissful if it’s mindful, thoughtful ignorance.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 1, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I know!  I always assume when I have a conversation with someone, that it's inclusive, between the two of us.
> Then other people come up and repeat the conversation.  If I had wanted them to hear it, I would have told them.
> Slightly disconcerting!


I'm very tight-lipped.  If you tell me something is to be kept secret, I'll keep it between you and myself.  The irony of this is, twice in my life when I was told to keep a secret and did, the secret-giver scolded me later saying something akin to:  "I figured you would tell so-and-so!  Really?  You were counting on that?  Go figure.  /-;


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 1, 2022)

Ronni said:


> Lots of doom and gloom in this thread!
> 
> It’s become a hackneyed phrase, but it’s a personal truth for me. Freedom is a state of mind. Making the choice to become untethered from the need to control outcomes has been expansive and liberating for me.
> 
> ...


Wow - This is beautiful, Ronni!  I read a book that said these things once, circa 1970's, but not as concisely.  I'm going to copy and paste for a bit of self-therapy!


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 1, 2022)

Ronni said:


> Lots of doom and gloom in this thread!


In the world we live in,  all around us.  

Or "smile and be nice",   while enjoying thousand dollar dinner on the 
...
Titanic.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 1, 2022)

Remember they were all eating and drinking and making merry , 
on the Titanic,   
right before it sank.

So too the world today.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 1, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> It's probably been mentioned, but:  "Freedoms just another word for nothing left to lose."  - Janis Joplin


To give credit where it's due, Kris Kristofferson wrote those lyrics.

He explained the line about freedom with _"The two-edged sword that freedom is. He was free when he left the girl, but it destroyed him. That's where the line 'Freedom's just another name for nothing left to lose' came from."_


----------



## Liberty (Jul 1, 2022)

Some people are incapable of extended periods of serenity.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 1, 2022)

I feel I am free to live as I please .... only finances and health hold me  back.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 1, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Oh yeah, I'm certainly free. I can walk down the street....I am free to get assaulted by gun or by people, I am free to get robbed, I am free to be spied on any time of the day on the internet, I am free to get gunned down by a lunatic at any time, I am free to watch the news that puts me in perpetual paranoia, I am free to keep fearing world wars coming at any second and there is just so much more!! This is all said with a hint of sarcasm which I'm famous for.


I don't look at it that way, @Ruthanne.  My perspective: I'm free to pretty much do what I want, go where I want, and take certain risks if I so choose.  No, I don't shop at 2 AM, but that's because it doesn't seem prudent, rather than because I'm prohibited from patronizing 24 hour stores during the wee small hours.          

My life isn't curtailed in the way that many women's are: Afghani women come immediately to mind.  Nor am I enslaved by extreme poverty's daily demands of procuring clean water, food and safe shelter.  My body is still in good working order.  I'm free to associate with whom I please - and to ignore those I don't care for.  I can choose what to read or watch.  I can travel.        

As for gossips, they've always been among us. Since we evolved into humans, people have always run the risk that their words or deeds may come back to haunt them.  For some, it's about bloody time they were held to account.    

So yeah, I feel free.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 1, 2022)

Something that a lot of people don't realize (or want to realize) is that being old enough (especially if you don't have kids or kids willing/able to help you) can curtail your freedom. Some people--one of whom is my huzz--absolutely refuse to accept that things are different and therefore need to be handled differently now that we're old (not just old_*er*_ but *old*). So the answer to my pleas that let's consider this or that to deal with this, I get, "No, no, no! We're not there yet; well, I'm not anyway!" So, where I see a loss of freedom, he ain't seeing sh*t.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Jul 1, 2022)

I am free and I use whatever words I choose to use.  If you are offended by my choice of words, so be it.  I recognize that using obscene language and some words/ comments that simply are not acceptable in today's world, is of course something that I will refrain from on this forum.  But my censorship pretty much ends there....


----------



## MountainRa (Jul 1, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I'm old enough to remember when America was free.
> One could think and feel what he wanted, say the words aloud to anyone without reprisal.
> One could write what he wanted without being censored , without being demeaned.


I’m old enough to remember that some freedoms  in America were more available based on the color of your skin.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 1, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Something that a lot of people don't realize (or want to realize) is that being old enough (especially if you don't have kids or kids willing/able to help you) can curtail your freedom. Some people--one of whom is my huzz--absolutely refuse to accept that things are different and therefore need to be handled differently now that we're old (not just old_*er*_ but *old*). So the answer to my pleas that let's consider this or that to deal with this, I get, "No, no, no! We're not there yet; well, I'm not anyway!" So, where I see a loss of freedom, he ain't seeing sh*t.



When one partner gets set in their ways in old age,     lifestyle will change for both. 
Sorry for that. 
Not that those choices  curtail  freedom in general,    but  do limit  changes  when mental/physical health takes precedence.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 1, 2022)

> Do You Feel You Are Free?


I do, but some are in their own self imposed jail.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 1, 2022)

chic said:


> I do remember a time in the twentieth century when we were more of one heart and one mind moving towards greater freedom for everyone. We weren't so easy to push around back then and I do dearly miss that time because we were so much closer to capturing something we'll never lay our hands on again.


In grade school and high school 'we' might all have thought similarly,  not yet knowing nor even being aware of either the truth nor the "other side" ,  the things we learned shortly in or after college.   
The appearance only, of greater freedom for a country or the people,  
was manipulated totally to bring about the desired end or mid-time results we are living in now - as the noose gets tighter and tighter,  the freedoms once thought to be ours now more greatly restricted of even forbidden by those in power AND by the laws they passed.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 1, 2022)

chic said:


> I feel manipulated by entities beyond my control, as most of us are, except the wealthiest who make their own choices.


The manipulation has been going on since Adam and Chavah (Eve),   seen greatly increased in the last hundred years,   very dramatically the last ten years and especially with the so-called man-made epidemics/ politics/ drugs/ financial empires in control.


rgp said:


> are IMO a hint to the "New World Order"


Hint,  hint,  yes,  of course.  What they call it this year ?   Total reset ?  It has happened and is happening.


Remy said:


> I believe, more and more that money, wealth and the powerful run everything. In fact, I just believe it.


Believing that as long as you stay quiet is okay.
Speak up much and if someone in power hears you they may take action against you to silence you or make you suffer.   How's the phrase go ?  "Anthing you say can and will be used against you...."   even in a court of law....


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 1, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I do, but some are in their own self imposed jail.


Exactly what those in power and control want everyone to believe - Look what freedom we have given you , they say,   smiling nicely to our face while preparing the sword to stab us in the back.  
Don't woorry though,  
deception will stop one day.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 1, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Exactly what those in power and control want everyone to believe - Look what freedom we have given you , they say,   smiling nicely to our face while preparing the sword to stab us in the back.
> Don't woorry though,
> deception will stop one day.


Deception has been in human societies since the beginning, not going to ever change.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 1, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Deception has been in human societies since the beginning, not going to ever change.


And yet, 
a few have found freedom from it.


----------



## carouselsilver (Jul 1, 2022)

Ronni said:


> Lots of doom and gloom in this thread!
> 
> It’s become a hackneyed phrase, but it’s a personal truth for me. Freedom is a state of mind. Making the choice to become untethered from the need to control outcomes has been expansive and liberating for me.
> 
> ...


You said what I was trying to say, and so much better! What we color our worlds with is up to us. I have a neighbor who is always watching the news and then sharing the worst stuff with everyone she can, with much head shaking and tsk'ing. I may sometimes briefly skim the headlines, but mostly I focus on what makes me feel empowered and content. News don't cut it!


----------



## john19485 (Jul 1, 2022)

Freedom in America is an illusion, it can be taken away any minute, your life , car , house can be taken in minutes.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 1, 2022)

john19485 said:


> Freedom in America is an illusion, *it can be taken away any minute, your life , car , house can be taken in minutes.*


Please explain your comment.  Obviously any of us could lose our lives from one moment to the next.  Vehicles can be stolen, but that's what insurance is for.  I don't know of anyone whose house was taken from them "in minutes" outside of natural disasters.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 1, 2022)

carouselsilver said:


> You said what I was trying to say, and so much better! What we color our worlds with is up to us.* I have a neighbor who is always watching the news and then sharing the worst stuff with everyone she can, with much head shaking and tsk'ing*. I may sometimes briefly skim the headlines, but mostly I focus on what makes me feel empowered and content. News don't cut it!


That's the one of the core causes for(as this thread title asks)"do-you-feel-you-are-free." , those certain media outlets that generate outrage and fear in their audience as a means for control.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 1, 2022)

john19485 said:


> Freedom in America is an illusion, it can be taken away any minute, your life , car , house can be taken in minutes.


The illusion is profitable./ for profits, humongous profits.​​"People also ask​Does the pharmaceutical industry lobby?
The healthcare industry is the second largest industry lobbying group in the United States behind the finance sector. It donated more than $600 million to politicians ahead of the 2020 elections. The pharmaceutical industry has spent hundreds of millions of dollars per year to sway federal and state policy." "


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 1, 2022)

Are we ever free of illness, old age, death?


----------



## Jules (Jul 1, 2022)

“Are you free” is a pretty broad statement.  As far as I know, none of us on this site are living in a restrictive regime.  There are rules to live by and we have to use common sense.  Ask this question to someone in Hong Kong, Russia, etc.  We’re all lucky to live wherever it is we are.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 1, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Are we ever free of illness, old age, death?


There are many historical and also Biblical examples of being free from illness,  the seven tribes without illness around the world being the most recent example I recall for now.  
The more modern any group gets,  the more it gets sick, it seems always.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2022)

Jules said:


> “Are you free” is a pretty broad statement.  As far as I know, none of us on this site are living in a restrictive regime.  There are rules to live by and we have to use common sense.  Ask this question to someone in Hong Kong, Russia, etc.  We’re all lucky to live wherever it is we are.


what makes you think people in Hong Kong aren't free ?....there's places like North Korea where the populations certainly are not free in most senses of the western way...


----------



## Jules (Jul 1, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> what makes you think people in Hong Kong aren't free ?....there's places like North Korea where the populations certainly are not free in most senses of the western way...


I agree that North Korea is a much better example of an oppressive regime.  Demonstrations re the suppression of freedom in Hong Kong are common in Vancouver so HK popped into my mind first.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jul 1, 2022)

The U.S. was looking more and more like a police state a few years ago with the police firing rubber bullets at peaceful protesters and reporters, and laughing about it! If I were a protester exercising my 1st Amendment rights, I wouldn't feel free. That was frickin' disgraceful... expecially when they were shooting reporters.


----------



## StillLearning (Jul 1, 2022)

Ronni said:


> Lots of doom and gloom in this thread!
> 
> It’s become a hackneyed phrase, but it’s a personal truth for me. Freedom is a state of mind. Making the choice to become untethered from the need to control outcomes has been expansive and liberating for me.
> 
> ...


Thank you Ronni!!


----------



## Jace (Jul 1, 2022)

Some days..yes.....other days, No!
Depends on circumstances!


----------



## dseag2 (Jul 1, 2022)

Remy said:


> That's my worry.


@Remy, I actually think it might be better for you to stick it out there a bit longer.  Just my opinion based on research, but I think in a couple of years the hot housing market will cool down.  And since you don't own a home there isn't an urgency for you to sell to make a profit.

Right now, there are very few houses available.  One reason has been low interest rates on mortgages, which are now increasing.  Another is a shortage of housing.  Not only are inexpensive houses not being built, major corporations are buying up entire neighborhoods and renting them out at criminal prices so first-time buyers are locked out of the market.  A third reason is the rise in the cost of building materials due to supply chain issues and inflation.  These should all moderate at some point.

We moved to TX 16 years ago because real estate prices were so low, but now they are through the roof.  (We have lots of Californians moving here!)  I'm pretty certain this bubble is going to burst and you will be in a better financial situation when it does.  Even if interest rates are higher, that could be offset by lower real estate prices.


----------



## john19485 (Jul 1, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Please explain your comment.  Obviously any of us could lose our lives from one moment to the next.  Vehicles can be stolen, but that's what insurance is for.  I don't know of anyone whose house was taken from them "in minutes" outside of natural disasters.


I think I will just keep living in my dream world,  Be Happy, Don't Worry.


----------



## dseag2 (Jul 1, 2022)

That is a complicated question.  As usual, I'll answer from the standpoint of a gay man, which some may minimize and say "that only applies to you", but hopefully some will find a different perspective interesting.

While some in this forum may have felt freer in times past, I never felt free right up to the 2000's.  I was with my partner for a good 10 years before I even let anyone at my company know I was gay.  I was in fear of persecution or even losing my job.  We went on a cruise with my parents in the early 90's, and our table mates asked (because he is Filipino) if he was an "exchange student".  My mother used to introduce us as "her sons" to avoid the stigma.  

Now, even though there has recently been such hate in our country towards minorities, certain faiths, the gay community and even women I do feel free to go anywhere with my partner and feel comfortable.  In our "bubble" in Dallas, no one bats an eye.  That, to me, is priceless.  I couldn't do that in Russia or in many Middle Eastern countries.

Am I free to go for walks around the lake, walks around the mall, to go out for lunch, to go to the grocery store, to go to plays, to go to movies, etc.?  Absolutely.  And I appreciate it.  If someone shoots up any of these places, I'm just in the wrong place at the wrong time.  I won't stop living my life.

When all is said and done, freedom has a completely different meaning for me.  I just hope the freedoms I currently enjoy aren't taken away soon.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 1, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> That is a complicated question.  As usual, I'll answer from the standpoint of a gay man, which some may minimize and say "that only applies to you", but hopefully some will find a different perspective interesting.
> 
> While some in this forum may have felt freer in times past, I never felt free right up to the 2000's.  I was with my partner for a good 10 years before I even let anyone at my company know I was gay.  I was in fear of persecution or even losing my job.  We went on a cruise with my parents in the early 90's, and our table mates asked (because he is Filipino) if he was an "exchange student".  My mother used to introduce us as "her sons" to avoid the stigma.
> 
> ...


You have reminded us that freedom is as much about ordinary, everyday things as it is about headline rights. Thank you.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 2, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I just hope the freedoms I currently enjoy aren't taken away soon.


This is on my mind constantly.


----------



## Remy (Jul 2, 2022)

@


Jules said:


> “Are you free” is a pretty broad statement.  As far as I know, none of us on this site are living in a restrictive regime.  There are rules to live by and we have to use common sense.  Ask this question to someone in Hong Kong, Russia, etc.  We’re all lucky to live wherever it is we are.


I knew this from a pretty early age being my mother was from what became East Germany. I've mentioned this before. She hated the Eastern block so bad and said she never thought she'd see it come down. She returned to Dresden afterward. We went in the 70's when I was a teenager but didn't make it to Dresden due to car trouble with the rental car. The Eastern block is not something many Americans were not able to see I imagine.


----------



## Remy (Jul 2, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> @Remy, I actually think it might be better for you to stick it out there a bit longer.  Just my opinion based on research, but I think in a couple of years the hot housing market will cool down.  And since you don't own a home there isn't an urgency for you to sell to make a profit.
> 
> Right now, there are very few houses available.  One reason has been low interest rates on mortgages, which are now increasing.  Another is a shortage of housing.  Not only are inexpensive houses not being built, major corporations are buying up entire neighborhoods and renting them out at criminal prices so first-time buyers are locked out of the market.  A third reason is the rise in the cost of building materials due to supply chain issues and inflation.  These should all moderate at some point.
> 
> We moved to TX 16 years ago because real estate prices were so low, but now they are through the roof.  (We have lots of Californians moving here!)  I'm pretty certain this bubble is going to burst and you will be in a better financial situation when it does.  Even if interest rates are higher, that could be offset by lower real estate prices.


Thank you for this reply. I'm just not sure this is the same as the early 2000's when they were giving all these loans out to people who didn't deserve them and people refinancing their houses like crazy because they couldn't stand the fact of all that equity they thought they had.

In my specific area, I also think the fires are driving the prices. And as I've mentioned no new mobile home parks when a bunch of them burned. I don't know what is going to happen around here. I wish something would happen to help the prices come down or at least level.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 2, 2022)

Remy said:


> Thank you for this reply. I'm just not sure this is the same as the early 2000's when they were giving all these loans out to people who didn't deserve them and people refinancing their houses like crazy because they couldn't stand the fact of all that equity they thought they had.
> 
> In my specific area, I also think the fires are driving the prices. And as I've mentioned no new mobile home parks when a bunch of them burned. I don't know what is going to happen around here. I wish something would happen to help the prices come down or at least level.


I know what you mean, there were several mobile home parks around here as well that burned, from fancy ones w/2-car garages to plainer ones like the ones that most of my family who got burned out lived in.

About a week after the fire, a realtor here in town had an article in the local newspaper about "don't expect houses prices to go down anytime in the foreseeable future."


----------



## carouselsilver (Jul 4, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> That is a complicated question.  As usual, I'll answer from the standpoint of a gay man, which some may minimize and say "that only applies to you", but hopefully some will find a different perspective interesting.
> 
> While some in this forum may have felt freer in times past, I never felt free right up to the 2000's.  I was with my partner for a good 10 years before I even let anyone at my company know I was gay.  I was in fear of persecution or even losing my job.  We went on a cruise with my parents in the early 90's, and our table mates asked (because he is Filipino) if he was an "exchange student".  My mother used to introduce us as "her sons" to avoid the stigma.
> 
> ...


That is a great attitude! One can't go around feeling afraid all of the time. I am not gay, but I am in an interracial marriage. It is amazing how many people stare at us when we are out and about. I remind myself that there was a time in history when we would not have been even allowed to marry. I saw the movie about the Lovings, who were persecuted because they married. So I am glad that you feel safe to be who you are, where you are!


----------



## SeniorBen (Jul 4, 2022)

Personally, I opt to sit on the sidelines when it comes to protests. Granted, there are plenty of good reasons for people to protest in this day and age, but I'll leave that to the younger people. I always vote and stay informed. There may come a time in the near future when that changes and I'll feel the need to participate in activism. The line will be crossed when it looks like we're losing our democracy.

People waited until it was too late with the recent repeal of the Roe v. Wade. It's done and people will pay the price for not getting out and voting when it mattered. You can't put the toothpaste back in the tube.

We'll see this November what kind of risk there is to our democracy. We came close to losing it last year. There will be another hearing tomorrow with more incriminating evidence. Whether or not anything comes from it remains to be seen.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 4, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> We'll see this November what kind of risk there is to our democracy. We came close to losing it last year.


I agree and I'm afraid we're close to another civil war. I really, really hope I'm wrong but am so afraid I'm not.


----------



## dseag2 (Jul 4, 2022)

carouselsilver said:


> That is a great attitude! One can't go around feeling afraid all of the time. I am not gay, but I am in an interracial marriage. It is amazing how many people stare at us when we are out and about. I remind myself that there was a time in history when we would not have been even allowed to marry. I saw the movie about the Lovings, who were persecuted because they married. So I am glad that you feel safe to be who you are, where you are!


So, you definitely understand.  

I can't believe people even stare at you and your husband anymore.  I see so many interracial couples here in Dallas.  One of the nicest houses in our neighborhood is owned by an interracial couple.  They are young.  He is black and she is white and they have a young child.  Everyone in our little circle of friends (straight and gay) loves them.  

Anyway, a therapist once told me almost 20 years ago that I was constantly fearful of someone challenging me because I was gay and the chances that would happen were very slim.  He was spot on!


----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 4, 2022)

Nope!  I don't feel free.  The government is watching me all the time.  Those bloody cameras on every street and every store.  Every time I go on the computer Google is trying to spy on me.  All the credit card companies are watching us.  Amazon is following our every purchase.  We live in a dictatorship but the sheep living in it don't know it.


----------



## StillLearning (Jul 5, 2022)

carouselsilver said:


> That is a great attitude! One can't go around feeling afraid all of the time. I am not gay, but I am in an interracial marriage. It is amazing how many people stare at us when we are out and about. I remind myself that there was a time in history when we would not have been even allowed to marry. I saw the movie about the Lovings, who were persecuted because they married. So I am glad that you feel safe to be who you are, where you are!


My husband and I have been married 45 years. He’s Filipino and I’m white. We’ve had our share of difficulties because of our interracial marriage. Neither of us realized what we were in for when we were so young. Yes things are a whole lot better now. But my daughter just mentioned that her Filipino husband and her would like to move out of the city into the rural areas but was concerned about their 2 little girls. Free? For some but not all.


----------



## carouselsilver (Jul 5, 2022)

StillLearning said:


> My husband and I have been married 45 years. He’s Filipino and I’m white. We’ve had our share of difficulties because of our interracial marriage. Neither of us realized what we were in for when we were so young. Yes things are a whole lot better now. But my daughter just mentioned that her Filipino husband and her would like to move out of the city into the rural areas but was concerned about their 2 little girls. Free? For some but not all.


A few years ago we were considering moving into a rural area, but while driving around we got stared at so much that we decided to remain in the city.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2022)

Years ago, I was taking a graduate course about Africa at NYU.  A fellow in my class from Kenya and I always walked together a few blocks to the subway when the class was over.  I am White, he was Black. I will never forget the stares we got, and we were just walking down the street, chatting! (I was married, and there was nothing between us other than being classmates.)  But those stares left an indelible impression on me. I can only imagine how difficult it must be for those in an interracial marriage, or relationship.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 5, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Do You Feel You Are Free?


No, but I am cheap.


----------



## dseag2 (Jul 5, 2022)

StillLearning said:


> My husband and I have been married 45 years. He’s Filipino and I’m white. We’ve had our share of difficulties because of our interracial marriage. Neither of us realized what we were in for when we were so young. Yes things are a whole lot better now. But my daughter just mentioned that her Filipino husband and her would like to move out of the city into the rural areas but was concerned about their 2 little girls. Free? For some but not all.


@StillLearning my partner of 30 years is also Filipino.  We lived in South Florida for years without incident.  When we were looking to move to Charlotte in 2001, he was concerned about fitting in.  I now understand the implications.  We ultimately moved to Dallas and have had no issues.  Most here just think he is Hispanic.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## dseag2 (Jul 8, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


>


Priceless!


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jul 8, 2022)

I don't know how to define free? I see life full of limitations, that's not being free. Everyone answers to someone, no one is truly free. I think that is ok.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 8, 2022)

Living in a nice rural area makes me feel "free".  Watching the news, and all the problems people living in the crowded cities face, I feel grateful that we have no such problems here....no crime, no lunatics killing people, etc., etc.  If I'm working outdoors, and the bladder knocks on the door, I can stop and take care of business without "offending" someone.  Whenever we go somewhere, it's almost a relief to return to this peace and quiet.


----------



## Brookswood (Jul 8, 2022)

In regards to inter-racial couples, all I can say is that I see a lot of them today, among my own generation and much more in my children's and grand-children's generation.   I suspect than in 20 years this issue will disappear as an issue.   It's already disappearing in the younger generations.


----------



## mrstime (Jul 8, 2022)

I'm Canadian, and yes I am free.


----------



## carouselsilver (Jul 8, 2022)

Brookswood said:


> In regards to inter-racial couples, all I can say is that I see a lot of them today, among my own generation and much more in my children's and grand-children's generation.   I suspect than in 20 years this issue will disappear as an issue.   It's already disappearing in the younger generations.


I've noticed a lot more inter-racial couples, too. It is a relief not to "stick out" in a crowd as much as before.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 8, 2022)

mrstime said:


> I'm Canadian, and yes I am free.



Yes, Canadians are free!  No army hoodlums knocking on your door at midnight and taking you away so your family never hears from you again.

On the other hand, during those "glorious" Covid 19 days, the province of Manitoba had 3,200 "enforcers" to make sure everyone wore their masks in public.   Folks who refused the "jab" were not allowed to travel nor use public transport.  Now, that is freedom?


----------



## Patricia (Jul 8, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> @Remy, I actually think it might be better for you to stick it out there a bit longer.  Just my opinion based on research, but I think in a couple of years the hot housing market will cool down.  And since you don't own a home there isn't an urgency for you to sell to make a profit.
> 
> Right now, there are very few houses available.  One reason has been low interest rates on mortgages, which are now increasing.  Another is a shortage of housing.  Not only are inexpensive houses not being built, major corporations are buying up entire neighborhoods and renting them out at criminal prices so first-time buyers are locked out of the market.  A third reason is the rise in the cost of building materials due to supply chain issues and inflation.  These should all moderate at some point.
> 
> We moved to TX 16 years ago because real estate prices were so low, but now they are through the roof.  (We have lots of Californians moving here!)  I'm pretty certain this bubble is going to burst and you will be in a better financial situation when it does.  Even if interest rates are higher, that could be offset by lower real estate prices.


A relative said the houses in her neighborhood have been turned into rental properties, due to purchases by major corporations.


----------



## mrstime (Jul 8, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Yes, Canadians are free!  No army hoodlums knocking on your door at midnight and taking you away so your family never hears from you again.
> 
> On the other hand, during those "glorious" Covid 19 days, the province of Manitoba had 3,200 "enforcers" to make sure everyone wore their masks in public.   Folks who refused the "jab" were not allowed to travel nor use public transport.  Now, that is freedom?


I don't live in Manitoba. Keep in mind that "refusing the jab" was stupid, so the stupid don't deserve much. Those refusing the vaccine want the freedom, to infect everyone they come in contact if they had Covid 19. Remember they could pass the virus on even if they weren't sick! Shouldn't those people who got the vaccine have the freedom to live if some anti-vaxxer gives them covid?


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 9, 2022)

Brookswood said:


> In regards to inter-racial couples, all I can say is that I see a lot of them today, among my own generation and much more in my children's and grand-children's generation. I suspect than in 20 years this issue will disappear as an issue.





carouselsilver said:


> I've noticed a lot more inter-racial couples, too. It is a relief not to "stick out" in a crowd as much as before.


I think this is a good indicator of our progress on true racial integration.  Things have changed and gotten better, when I was a kid interracial marriage, miscegenation, was illegal.  That only changed in 1967 when the Supreme Court found these laws unconstitutional.  Although unenforceable many of these laws stayed on the books for a time, Alabama only changing in 2000.

Now I have a niece married to a black man, they have a child.  I am sure people notice, but the husband has been well accepted into the family, no objections, no problems.  That would not have happened just a few years back.

@carouselsilver you and your husband are brave people.  When were you married?  Pennsylvania was one of the first states to legalize, but it must still have been rare, and in some circles not well accepted.  I am sure  you had issues beyond sticking out.  Don't suppose you vacationed to the deep south...

I doubt the issue will completely disappear in 20 years, but it has to keep getting better.
Interracial marriage in the United States​


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 9, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I think this is a good indicator of our progress on true racial integration.  Things have changed and gotten better, when I was a kid interracial marriage, miscegenation, was illegal.  That only changed in 1967 when the Supreme Court found these laws unconstitutional.  Although unenforceable many of these laws stayed on the books for a time, Alabama only changing in 2000.
> 
> Now I have a niece married to a black man, they have a child.  I am sure people notice, but the husband has been well accepted into the family, no objections, no problems.  That would not have happened just a few years back.
> 
> ...


Of all the "these days" things that totally stuns me beyond belief, this topic is at or at least near the top of this list.  I mean I cannot for anything understand how/why anyone would consider "race" to be a factor at all in who individuals marry.. and it's quite new to me.  

There's a rather lengthy quote in a book I have here, but it seems the approaches of 'natural law' and 'natural separation of the races' were summed up by a judge in Pennsylvania, 1867, (forgive the vulgar expression) 'talking out of his a&&.'  It could be where individuals these days got these ideas from.


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 9, 2022)

I'm free! Will the lady with the lucky number come and get me!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 9, 2022)

In my bachelor days, around 36, I was having a beer at a local bar and grill and got interested in a very unique bartender. She spoke with a weird accent so I asked her where she was from. Australia she says...Perth. I liked her right away so I asked her if she was free. ( meaning with anybody special at the time ). She said...and I will remember this till I die..."Is anybody ever really free?" 

She turned out to be one my best friends for several years...( platonic )


----------



## carouselsilver (Jul 9, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I think this is a good indicator of our progress on true racial integration.  Things have changed and gotten better, when I was a kid interracial marriage, miscegenation, was illegal.  That only changed in 1967 when the Supreme Court found these laws unconstitutional.  Although unenforceable many of these laws stayed on the books for a time, Alabama only changing in 2000.
> 
> Now I have a niece married to a black man, they have a child.  I am sure people notice, but the husband has been well accepted into the family, no objections, no problems.  That would not have happened just a few years back.
> 
> ...


We have only been married for twelve years, and we met and married in Florida. No problems there, except for the staring. I used to joke that we were a celebrity couple and people were staring because they wanted our autographs. Gotta have a sense of humor!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 9, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> what makes you think people in Hong Kong aren't free ?....there's places like North Korea where the populations certainly are not free in most senses of the western way...


The CCP has been cracking down hard on Hong Kong for the past couple years, and thousands have been arrested for crimes against the gov't ever since the enforcement of the CCP's new national security laws written specifically for Hong Kong. 

This year, Hong-Kong residents are leaving in droves because there's nothing more they can do at this point - no more freedoms for them to enjoy and defend.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> The CCP has been cracking down hard on Hong Kong for the past couple years, and thousands have been arrested for crimes against the gov't ever since the enforcement of the CCP's new national security laws written specifically for Hong Kong.
> 
> This year, Hong-Kong residents are leaving in droves because there's nothing more they can do at this point - no more freedoms for them to enjoy and defend.


They've all come here because we ruled Hong Kong until 1997 for 150 years  so they all think of themselves as British


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 9, 2022)

I have freedoms that people in other parts of the world don't. And when I see 20 un-helmeted guys on one bicycle someplace in Mexico, or thousands riding on the roof of a train in India, I know some parts of the world have personal freedoms that I don't have.

But as I get older and part of a smaller, less powerful demographic, I think of how the youth in countries like Germany and Russia were used to popularize political changes that they didn't fully understand and that had deadly outcomes they couldn't have predicted or even perceived of. I can imagine frail, elderly Germans, Russians, Chinese, Vietnamese, and others back in the 20s, 30s and 40s shaking their heads in resignation, knowing the fate of their country and their grandchildren's future is bleak.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 9, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> They've all come here because we ruled Hong Kong until 1997 for 150 years  so they all think of themselves as British


But you do know what's happening in Hong Kong right now, yes? Like, it's against the new law to discuss democracy, to protest anything (but especially the new laws), against the law to own an independent newspaper or to publish anything not approved by the CCP... plus more


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 9, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> But you do know what's happening in Hong Kong right now, yes? Like, it's against the new law to discuss democracy, to protest anything (but especially the new laws), against the law to own an independent newspaper or to publish anything not approved by the CCP... plus more


I had to do a work project on the CCP awhile back..  no wonder people who can escape are doing so.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 9, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I have freedoms that people in other parts of the world don't. And when I see 20 un-helmeted guys on one bicycle someplace in Mexico, or thousands riding on the roof of a train in India, I know some parts of the world have personal freedoms that I don't have.
> 
> But as I get older and part of a smaller, less powerful demographic, I think of how the youth in countries like Germany and Russia were used to popularize political changes that they didn't fully understand and that had deadly outcomes they couldn't have predicted or even perceived of. I can imagine frail, elderly Germans, Russians, Chinese, Vietnamese, and others back in the 20s, 30s and 40s shaking their heads in resignation, knowing the fate of their country and their grandchildren's future is bleak.


People in California are now required to wear helmets on bicycles??
When I lived there they weren't even required for motorcycles!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 9, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> People in California are now required to wear helmets on bicycles??
> When I lived there they weren't even required for motorcycles!


And one person per bicycle unless it's built for two.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 9, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> And one person per bicycle unless it's built for two.


well, that part makes sense!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 9, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> well, that part makes sense!


I don't think so. Why should the gov't even care how many people get on a bike? Especially adult people. I believe I should have the freedom to take personal risks. My noggin, my choice?


----------



## Bella (Jul 9, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> *People in California are now required to wear helmets on bicycles??
> When I lived there they weren't even required for motorcycles!*


Motorcycle Helmet Laws in the United States > https://www.lawtigers.com/resources/helmet-laws/

Bicycle Helmet Laws in All 50 States > https://www.lawinfo.com/resources/personal-injury/bicycle-helmet-laws.html


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 9, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> *But you do know what's happening in Hong Kong right now, yes?* Like, it's against the new law to discuss democracy, to protest anything (but especially the new laws), against the law to own an independent newspaper or to publish anything not approved by the CCP... plus more


@hollydolly - that sounds snarky. Sorry, I'll rephrase....

Do you not get much information about what's happening in Hong Kong right now?

It really is pretty messed up. And now their GDP is at an all-time low.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> @hollydolly - that sounds snarky. Sorry, I'll rephrase....
> 
> Do you not get much information about what's happening in Hong Kong right now?
> 
> It really is pretty messed up. And now their GDP is at an all-time low.


no in all honesty know we hear very little about HK ...


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 10, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I don't think so. Why should the gov't even care how many people get on a bike? Especially adult people. I believe I should have the freedom to take personal risks. My noggin, my choice?


Well, for starters, whether individuals are riding bikes on the sidewalk or street, multiple individuals on a bike would increase the risk of accidents _that would involve other people _(drivers or pedestrians).


----------



## Pepper (Jul 10, 2022)

People have been killed or seriously injured in NYC by idiots on bikes.  It's not uncommon.They should have to carry insurance, just like on any other vehicle.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 10, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Well, for starters, whether individuals are riding bikes on the sidewalk or street, multiple individuals on a bike would increase the risk of accidents _that would involve other people _(drivers or pedestrians).


Yet, somehow that street in Mexico isn't riddled with human road kill. 

And I kind of went off-road there, but my stance stands; I do not really feel free when the gov't makes _my_ personal choices, behavior, and even my language _their_ business.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 10, 2022)

Here is something to think about while your "chewing your cud."  I remember during my university days, we were studying some guy called John Locke.  Apparently, he wrote this thesis on freedom and liberty.  I hope I get this right but he said this; more or less:

Men (in those days, you didn't mention, the gals; sorry girls) are born free.  However, when we live in society we have to give up some of those freedoms in order to gain the protection and benefits of society.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 11, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Here is something to think about while your "chewing your cud."  I remember during my university days, we were studying some guy called John Locke.  Apparently, he wrote this thesis on freedom and liberty.  I hope I get this right but he said this; more or less:
> 
> Men (in those days, you didn't mention, the gals; sorry girls) are born free.  However, when we live in society we have to give up some of those freedoms in order to gain the protection and benefits of society.


He also said "New opinions are always suspected, and usually opposed, without any other reason but because they are not common." That's a good one for these times. Locke philosophized about "perfect liberty" if I remember right.

James Madison wrote, “If men were angels, no government would be necessary.”


----------



## Old R (Jul 11, 2022)

Absolutely not!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2022)

helenbacque said:


> Do I feel I am free?
> 
> Yes, I'm free to do as I please within my own physical and financial limitations as are most of us fortunate enough to live in this country.
> 
> ...


Oh well...Excuse me! As Steve Martin would say.   LOL. Actually I don't give a gosh darn what you think of my post since you greatly misjudged it anyway.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2022)

Ronni said:


> Lots of doom and gloom in this thread!
> 
> It’s become a hackneyed phrase, but it’s a personal truth for me. Freedom is a state of mind. Making the choice to become untethered from the need to control outcomes has been expansive and liberating for me.
> 
> ...


Whatever... Remember to keep those anxieties under control.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2022)

C50 said:


> Truthfully I have a good life, not perfect but I am content.
> 
> Ruthanne I look at things a bit differently than you.  You have heard the saying " don't sweat the small stuff", well I'm the opposite, I don't sweat the big stuff.  There's much in the world I'm not happy with, but also realize there's little I can do.  So I focus my energy and worries on what I can deal with right here at ground zero,  there's simply not much I can do about the rest of it.


I think I said in the OP I was having a difficult moment and being sarcastic.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> In the world we live in,  all around us.
> 
> Or "smile and be nice",   while enjoying thousand dollar dinner on the
> ...
> Titanic.


You're so very right and I like how you think Thank you!  You've given me inspiration again


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2022)

I can see that everyone that read this thread had a different take on it and only a few were thinking like I was at the moment.  I guess they were the only ones who understood where I was coming from.  That really doesn't matter on a forum where there is open debate, though.  No offense to anyone else, have a great day y'all!


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 13, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Oh yeah, I'm certainly free. I can walk down the street....I am free to get assaulted by gun or by people, I am free to get robbed, I am free to be spied on any time of the day on the internet, I am free to get gunned down by a lunatic at any time, I am free to watch the news that puts me in perpetual paranoia, I am free to keep fearing world wars coming at any second and there is just so much more!! This is all said with a hint of sarcasm which I'm famous for.
> Are you free?
> There is more to life I'm sure, just can't see it now.


Yes.     Start or keep looking for life,  including the kindom of heaven/ eternal life.   You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Brookswood (Jul 14, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I have freedoms that people in other parts of the world don't. And when I see 20 un-helmeted guys on one bicycle someplace in Mexico, or thousands riding on the roof of a train in India, I know some parts of the world have personal freedoms that I don't have.
> 
> But as I get older and part of a smaller, less powerful demographic, I think of how the youth in countries like Germany and Russia were used to popularize political changes that they didn't fully understand and that had deadly outcomes they couldn't have predicted or even perceived of. I can imagine frail, elderly Germans, Russians, Chinese, Vietnamese, and others back in the 20s, 30s and 40s shaking their heads in resignation, knowing the fate of their country and their grandchildren's future is bleak.


I shake my head at times when I hear people in their 20's and 30's say things like "That kind of talk should not be permitted."  "Speech like that is violence." etc. etc. etc.  They don't seem to realize that this judgmental attitude of theirs can easily be turned around and aimed at them.     

The following is from the film _A Man for All Seasons_.


> “William Roper: “So, now you give the Devil the benefit of law!”
> 
> Sir Thomas More: “Yes! What would you do? Cut a great road through the law to get after the Devil?”
> 
> ...


----------



## chic (Jul 15, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I don't think so. Why should the gov't even care how many people get on a bike? Especially adult people. I believe I should have the freedom to take personal risks. My noggin, my choice?


This is why we are no longer free but only exist under an illusion of freedom as we barter our true freedoms away for "safety". We are doing it to ourselves through compliance.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 15, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Wellll, in my opinion, "handicapped" implies a person has some condition that's a disadvantage;  whereas the term preferred these days- "disabled" means it's entirely possible for them to anything.  Frankly, I don't consider it positive at all.


Sorry I didn't catch my typo til it was too late to edit..  I meant considered 'impossible' for them to do anything. 
Inaccurate, and sucks.


----------

